

Linux to the rescue Windows XP support discontinued today - jenwike
http://opensource.com/business/14/4/windows-xp-expires-install-linux

======
chrisBob
I am not sure this gets at the reason XP computers are still around:

Our lab has a fair amount of equipment that is based on a PC running Windows
XP. This is mostly equipment that is old but still working, and will never get
driver support for Windows 7 or 8. It will also never get Linux support.

Short of throwing away lab equipment our options are to just ignore the
security issues, or do something complicated like disconnect the network
except when we need to transmit files.

Linux is a good option for people that just have an XP machine for email and
some web browsing, but I personally don't know any examples of that.

